# Hello! :)



## Espiculeas (Sep 4, 2009)

Hello,

I found this site while searching for different examples on my personality type for a school assignment, this looks like a great site and I hope to find out a lot more about myself on here


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*Welcome to PersonalityCafe!*

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings AhmenRah and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html

To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html

If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Again, welcome to our forum AhmenRah. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S.

Please tip me 1 gold. I need to buy more coffee! @[email protected]


----------



## yara (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi, Welcome to personality cafe:happy:


----------



## Espiculeas (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks, 

As I stated before this site looks wonderfull and I hope to share it with my teacher, who knows she might show more people its wonders  !!


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

Is that the Amen-Ra of Egyptian mythology? 

In any case, welcome. :happy:


----------



## Espiculeas (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks!

It is a word play on Amen-Re, My initals spell out Rah, and my dead uncle used to call himself Re (Ra) the sun god. On one forum I currently occupy I was called AhmenRah, and it stuck. Now it seems to be the name of which I now go by. You can call me Ryan if you must


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

Welcome to the Cafe. Glad you joined us.


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

INTP's FTW.


----------



## Espiculeas (Sep 4, 2009)

Now we must invent a way to control the world! That or create an awesome zombie/robot army to have epic fights for our enjoyment. SOOO MANY CHOICES GAHHH! ohh well beside that weird comment, Salutations. Cassini that is an awesome quote.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Welcome to the forum :happy:*


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Greetings AhmenRah! Welcome to PersonalityCafe! Thank you very much for joining our humble little forum. We hope you have a great time with us. Great to see one of my favorite types joining the forum.:happy:


----------



## Espiculeas (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks for the warm welcome, especially from the Admin Himself!


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Welcome to the Cafe. Come over to the S side, we have cookies and catapults.


----------



## Espiculeas (Sep 4, 2009)

OHHHH SHINY!, What kind of cookie? Can we fling some people out of the catapults?


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Any type of cookie you'd like. Of course you can catapult people, that's what I built them for.


----------



## Espiculeas (Sep 4, 2009)

Ohh you built them? *Looks around unsure when the INTP kingdom will be attacked* MAN THE NEWBIES ... *cough* er... DEFEND YOUR IDEALS? Ehh I dont like machines  PS: thanks for the gold, nice pic, and I stole dem cookies :O


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Don't worry, you won't be attacked. I used them mostly for catapulting INFPs to the moon and catapulting ENFJs so I can use them as target practice. I left the cookies out for you to have, so you don't have to worry about taking them.


----------



## Espiculeas (Sep 4, 2009)

Ohh sounds fun, maybe Ill just sneak over and steal some! *evil grin ... looks around* did I just say that outloud? *Runs for cover*

It seems you dont like a lot of people, now do yah?


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Well, unless I happened to be reading your mind, yes, I think you did say that out loud.:tongue:

I like many people, I just happen to be doing this for fun (plus I let the INFPs build their own ideal society on the moon as long as it doesn't involve harming me or coming back to Earth).


----------



## Ben (Aug 23, 2009)

School project? What kind?
I'm sorta jealous now. That'd be an awesome topic to research on.

Anywho, random question: Favorite TV Show?


----------



## Espiculeas (Sep 4, 2009)

Ehh, Eureka or startrek, somthing like that for the tv. My honors history teacher had us go online and do a little paper on different personality types and find out more about them, then have a college about us via the info from the research, somewhat fun, and alas I found this website.

To the weird catapult guy, that was funny, and I think I may have accidently brought them back to earth, and they might be in your kingdom. I left a note though saying that I thought they were lost and was returning them


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

In that case, we may have a problem. I'll have to move to my secret underground lair or my other secret hangout then catapult the entire kingdom to the moon with such a high velocity that it goes BOOM!


----------



## Espiculeas (Sep 4, 2009)

Big boom or small boom? Btw thanks for teh monies!, hey fellow type 9, and thanks to ben for asking that question.

Hmm, yay i have lotsa posts, no thanks though. Hmm If I save your kingdom will I get thanked?


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

We'll just have to see what type of explosion it makes when it hits the moon. If you happen to save the kingdom then you can haz cheezburger. How does that sound?


----------



## Espiculeas (Sep 4, 2009)

umm, hmm. Cheezeburgers, can I have a thanks too? *thinks about shiping over more of his hated people* ohh btw, If you hit the moon with your kingdom, it might blow up, that means earth would probably turn chaotic and be destoyed. the choice is yours.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

You can't have it both ways, you can haz cheezburger or you can haz thanks.:tongue:
Isn't the Earth that way already? It doesn't matter, by that time I'll have already settled on ChiaEarth with its Chiamoon.


----------



## Espiculeas (Sep 4, 2009)

Ehh, cept this time the earth will get flooded or droughted because of the non-moon, then we will all die! YAY!.. chia can burn though *takes out match* I takz ze thankz


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Too bad you'll be stuck here on normal Earth, your match is useless with all the flooding. No thanks for you, 10 days. You tried to burn ChiaEarth.:tongue:


----------



## Espiculeas (Sep 4, 2009)

10 days? What if I gots meh a space ship? what then? huh? Ps, they are still on the moon, and your chia planet/moon and stuff is burning. Ohh and for Ben, if you read this, hell is a fun place why would you want to get out of it? Nice try though.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Then you'll have a space ship and no thanks. It works out for both of us doesn't it? Don't worry, I always have a backup planet waiting. I call it the McDeath Star.


----------



## Espiculeas (Sep 4, 2009)

Hmm *Sends in McLuke to destory your McDeath Star (sorry for long delay I was taking a test)


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Look at that, the McDeath Star has destroyed McLuke. You lose.:tongue:


----------



## Espiculeas (Sep 4, 2009)

Wait thats impossible, I saw this in a movie once before. That means I win (dont know how) SO HA! wonder where ben is.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

And what happens in movies always happens in real life doesn't it?:tongue: In that case I'm McLukes mcfather.


----------



## Espiculeas (Sep 4, 2009)

Then I am Mc Darth? whats with the Mcs anyway?


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Nope, I'm McDarth. McDarth is McLukes mcfather and I have no clue why we have so many mcs.


----------



## Espiculeas (Sep 4, 2009)

*gets confused with the Mcs, accidently destroys Mc Death Star* Ooops, no more mcs now YAY!


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Congrats, you destroyed the McDeath Star in a video game. Think you can destroy the real thing?:tongue:


----------



## Espiculeas (Sep 4, 2009)

Video game? So my theories are true! If I destroyed it in a video game that you are just another character in said game, that means I can delete you! *clicks delete* GAH STUPID BUTTON WONT WORK! can you fix it for meh?


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

If I'm in a video game like you think I am, then no I can't come out and fix it. Confusing reality with fantasy again?:tongue:


----------



## Espiculeas (Sep 4, 2009)

But your in the video game as I am in the videogame, and we outselves are playing said videogame over and over again into a paradox, that means I WIN!


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

If you win, does that effectively end the paradox seeing as the game is now over?


----------



## Espiculeas (Sep 4, 2009)

Nope, it justs keeps on going somehow. *turns game off* now it ends. Hmm what bastard invented that game anyway?


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

I blame Lance. He created the Cafe so surely he must be capable of creating such a diabolical game.:tongue:


----------



## Espiculeas (Sep 4, 2009)

But you talked about it in the first place? Did he pay you to do this?


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Ok, you caught me. He's paying me with cookies.


----------



## Espiculeas (Sep 4, 2009)

So that explains why there was a lot of cookies in that room. WOW! Time to get rid of them. I think he posioned them against new people


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Don't worry, I slipped the antidote into the cookies so it counteracts the poison while you eat the cookies.


----------



## Espiculeas (Sep 4, 2009)

Ehh, I had my anti poison, and threw those cookies out, know any other intps on here?


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Too many to count. Don't even think about asking how many INFPs there are.


----------



## Espiculeas (Sep 4, 2009)

We have a lot of INTPS? I thought around only 20 or so. BAH INFPs mean nothing to me at this time.


----------



## Toffan (Sep 3, 2009)

Hello! I'm posting for the sole purpose of ruining your 5 pages of uninterrupted one-to-one discussion combo. *maniacal laughter*


----------



## Closet Extrovert (Mar 11, 2009)

Hello, welcome.


----------



## LadyJava (Oct 26, 2008)

Hello and welcome, AhmenRah.


----------



## Espiculeas (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks for the welcomes! *Begins plans to destroy Toffan before he ever existed ... EVIL GLARE/LAUGH!*


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

AhmenRah said:


> We have a lot of INTPS? I thought around only 20 or so. BAH INFPs mean nothing to me at this time.


There are a lot, most of them just lurk though. That works out well then since I catapulted the INFPs to the moon.


----------



## Espiculeas (Sep 4, 2009)

WAIT! All of them? Wow how many of those catapult things do you got?


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Enough to send them all to the moon.


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

Hey there. Look forward to interacting with you. :happy:


----------



## Espiculeas (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks. Be glad your not an INFP! Hmm thats must be exactly 57! Now 53!


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

I have it set to 30 posts a page 
W-e-L-c-O-m-E t-O p-E-r-S-o-N-a-L-i-T-y-C-a-F-e


----------



## Toffan (Sep 3, 2009)

AhmenRah said:


> *Begins plans to destroy Toffan before he ever existed ... EVIL GLARE/LAUGH!*


Wait... if you destroyed me in the past, then I wont ever be your enemy, then you wont have to go back in time to destroy me and then I will be your enemy, so then you will have to go back in time...  *head explodes*


----------



## Espiculeas (Sep 4, 2009)

I forget what I meant with the dots, somthing about a personality type I think.Thanks for the welcome, ohh and Toffan, I may not have killed you, however I did some certain things *Evil Grin*


----------



## Eylrid (Jun 25, 2009)

Welcome to Personality Cafe, Rah!


----------



## Espiculeas (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks, so far Im enjoying it and recommending it to some people I know.


----------

